# City of Balstion OOC



## Amazing Triangle (May 10, 2006)

Well we will start here if all of you will post your characters in the Rogue's Gallery: 
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2813324#post2813324

And here is the game since there was not much going on we can pick up right where we left off:
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2813355#post2813355

If you need help recovering your character click:  
Here 

Thank you for coming back


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (May 10, 2006)

Just a reminder

Homebrew - City Of Balstion IC Thread
________________________________________
You all enter the city at your leisure and are given a passport with the date of your entry. “Y’all need ta hang on ta this. We need ta see it ‘for we let ya out the city. It’ll take a day to get the paper work through. So enjoy da fruits ah tis here city,”  the guard says in a thick accent.

You all as you enter the city and go about your business as you said you would. You are all given a nights stay in the Laughing Mug Inn, for free none of you can argue with your stay. As each of you wake up and make your way to the gates to leave you are asked for your passports. The two guards on the ground look at each other when each of you arrives. 
“We actually have been asked to send you to the Captain. We know you are going to trying to fill the opening in Balstion. The Captain actually needs your help, we have been instructed to not let you pass until you have spoken with him.”

As you slowly file in you notice that the Captain, sitting behind his desk in a very formal office, is continually counting how many of you there are. When all eight of you arrive the Captain gets out of his seat and moves around to the front of his desk and leans against the desk. He seems exhausted. 
“I am Captain Price,” in a low very gruff voice the Captain starts to slowly tell you his story, “Three days ago we had a murder. A wealthy noble was killed in his home. Now you are probably wondering why I asked you to come here. The man was not well liked in this city to the point that his wife believes that we,” he motions to himself, “killed him. What I want you to do is find out and, if you can, capture this murderer. You will have full access to my personnel, but limit their use or the wife will think you were in league with us,”  as he says the last part he rolls his eyes.
The Captain then continues, “The family is offering a 4000gp reward for solving this murder, I am offering a little less. I am offering a letter of recommendation for the city of Balstion job that is being offered. Since the man hiring is my sister’s husband my recommendation might hold a little weight. Well that’s my story. I could really use your help. I will answer any questions you have at the moment, but as you can guess I am busy, so if they are specific to the case hold them for Officer Holloway, he is in charge of the case and knows lots more than I do.”


----------



## Amazing Triangle (May 10, 2006)

Thank you I couldn't find the old IC thread


----------



## JonnyFive (May 11, 2006)

i'm here i'll get my char back up in the RG when i get home


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (May 12, 2006)

"Oh! You startled me,” she puts the book down.  “I am Saundra, the baron’s wife.” “What you gentlemen doing here?” she says with a very pretty smile.[/QUOTE]

My character wants to know how old is she, and is she hawt?


----------



## Amazing Triangle (May 12, 2006)

Standard hot, big busted, Small dress, Blonde haired, noble akin to the time frame.  She would be in her mid-40's.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (May 12, 2006)

As Elan said “It’s my solemn duty to seduce female bad guys. It’s in the bard charter or something”


----------



## Amazing Triangle (May 13, 2006)

We are still looking for people to come back and post we will see who can do it that and I was wondering if everyone was still interested in playing.


----------



## GeoParadox (May 13, 2006)

I'm still here and interested in playing.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (May 14, 2006)

Here I found this did you lose it?
[sblock=geoparadox]
Garan Kadar, Human Sorcerer 5/Sand Shaper 3
Medium, Humanoid, CN,
19, 5'4, 125, Male, green eyes, deep tanned skin, blonde hair
STR: 16 (+3)
DEX: 10 (+0)
CON: 14 (+2)
INT: 12 (+1)
WIS: 8 (-1)
CHA: 20 (+5) +2 level bonus

Hit Points: 44 / 44
Hit Dice: 5d4+3d6+16 (44 hp)
Speed: 30ft
Initative: +0 (+0 DEX)
AC 15 (+0 Armor, DEF Bonus +4, +0 Shield, +0 DEX, +0 Size, +1 Natural, +0 <other>; touch 14, flat-footed 15)
BAB/Grapple: +3/+6

Fort: +4 (+2 Base, +2 CON, +0 <bonus>)
Ref: +4 (+2 Base, +0 DEX, +2 Familiar, +0 <bonus>)
Will: +12 (+7 Base, +5 CHA, +0 <bonus>)

Attacks:

* Masterwork Cold Iron Longspear +7 melee (1d8+4, x3)
* Dagger +6 melee (1d4+3, 19-20x2)

Special Attacks:

-----

Special Abilities:
* Summon Familiar (weasel)
* Desert Insight (Gain additional spells)
1st- Bear's Endurance, Bull's Strength, Cat's Grace, Endure Elements, Parching Touch,
Sunstroke, Speak with Animals, Summon Desert Ally 1
2nd- Eagle's Splendor, Fox's Cunning, Heat Metal, Owl's Wisdom, Resist Energy, Summon
Desert Ally 2, Summon Swarm
3rd- Control Sand, Deseccate, Dispel Magic, Dominate Animal, Haboob, Slipsand, Summon
Desert Ally 3, Tormenting Thirst, Wind Wall
* Dust Magic (When casting arcane spells in waste, caster level is one higher. Also applies
if carrying atleast 15 pounds of sand)
* Sand Shape (Can shape sand into mundane objects)
* Sand Form (1/day for 1 minute + 1 round per sand shaper level. Works as spell of same name)
* Sand Stride (1/day can fly as overland flight spell. Must begin and end turn on waste
terrain)


Skills: (53 points, max ranks 11/5.5)

* Survival +4 (4 ranks, CC 8 points, +XX ATB, +XX <bonus>)
* Knowledge(Nature) +4 (4 Ranks, CC 8 points, +XX ATB, +XX <bonus>)
* Intimidate (10 Ranks, +5 ATB, +XX <bonus>)
* Spot (10 Ranks, +XX ABT, +XX <bonus>)
* Concentration ( 10 Ranks, +3 ATB, +XX <bonus>)
* Climb (4 Ranks, +3 ATB, +XX <bonus>

Feats:4
* Eschew Materials
* Force of Personality (Use Cha insteadof Wil for Wil saves)
* Touchstone (City of the Dead) (+1 bonus on all charisma checks, +1 bonus on charisma-based spells to overcome a creature's spell resistance)
* Extend Spell



Languages:

* Common
* Ignan


Equipment: (75 lbs)

* Masterwork Cold Iron Longspear (610 gp, 1d8, 9lbs)
* Dagger (2gp, 1d4, 1lb)
* Amulet of Natural Armor +1 (6,000gp, +1 Natural AC)
* Handy Haversack (6,000gp, 5lbs)
* Liquid Salt 5(1,000gp, 5lbs.)
* Lesser Metamagic Rod, Extend (9,000. 3/per day. 3rd level spells or lower)
* 10 Pitons (1 gp, 5 lbs)
* Sledge Hammer (1 gp, 10 lbs)
* Replenishing Skin (3000gp, 4lbs) (refills water in 1d4 hours)
* 50 ft. silk rope (10 gp, 5lbs)
* Rations (4 days worth, 2 gp, 4lbs)
* Desert Outfit (6gp, 3lbs)
* Filter Mask (1 gp, +2 saves against gas-based effects)
* 3 Antitoxin (150 gp)
* 2 Sunrod (2gp 1lb)
* 2 10-ft Chains (60 gp, 4lbs)
* 2 locks (Good, 160 gp, 2lbs)
* Peasant's clothes
* 2 Clay Jugs (filled with sand, 6 cp, 18lbs)
* Spell Component Pouch (5gp 2lbs)
* 997 gp left

Total weight carried -- 75 lbs.
Weight in Haversack -- 43 lbs.

Light load -- 76lbs., medium -- 77-153lbs., heavy -- 154-230lbs., lift -- 460lbs., push -- 1,150lbs.

Spells:
Class: (6/6/6/4; spell save DC 15 + spell level; <notes>)
(Bonus Spells: -, 2, 1, 1, 1, 1)

* 0th (7)- Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Stick, Arcane Mark
* 1st (5)- Benign Transposition, Protection from Evil, Shield, Fist of Stone, Grease
* 2nd (3)- Balor Nimbus, Belker Claws, Phantasmal Assailants
* 3rd (2)- Storm Mote, Vampiric Touch

XP: 30,000 / 36,000

Familiar: Weasel
Hit Points: 24/24
Str: 3 (-4)
Dex:15 (+2)
Con:10 ( 0)
Int: 9 (-1)
Wis:12 (+1)
Cha: 5 (-3)
Speed: 20ft, 20ft climb
AC: 18 (+2 size, +2 dex, +4 Familiar bonus)
BAB/Grapple: +3/-9
Attacks:
Bite +7 (1d4-3)
Special Attacks:
Attach (When hits with a bite attack, can latch onto opponent's body)
Saving throws:
For: 2 (2 base, 0 con)
Ref: 4 (2 base, 2 dex)
Wil: 8 (2 base, 1 wis)
Special:
* Lowlight Vision
* Scent
* Alertness
* Improved Evasion
* Share Spells
* Empathetic Link
* Deliver Touch Spells
* Speak with Master
* Speak with animals of it's kind
Skills:
+4 move silently (racial)
+8 Balance and Climb (racial)
Uses dexterity for climb

Appearance:
He is deeply tanned and is obviously from a foreign desert-land. His bright, blonde hair, a
contrast to his skin, is typically covered by sand-colored cloth that has been wrapped around his hair, save for parts where his unkempt hair sticks out. He wears poor clothes, a simple sleeve-less tunic and loose pants, covered in sand, dirt, and showing signs of over-use. A tattered cape covers his back, with a backpack being worn underneath. While he would be considered by most to be short and youthful, he has dangerous, almost comical, expression on him, as his brow is constantly furrowed. A large spear is kept between his back and his backpack, with the tip pointed towards the ground.

Personality:
Garan deeply respects physical power above everything. He views those stronger than him with both respect and rivalry, willing to best them when he feels it would be appropriate. He is boisterous, always willing to show off his power in the most spectacular of ways he can and seeking out others to defeat to prove this. His loud speech and barbaric manners tend to dissuade others, however he is enthusiastic and optimistic. He doesn't view people who solely rely on magic nor those who use "unfair" fighting with the same respect as others, viewing them as physically weak and cowardly. He follows a simple philosophy, if he can do it then it's right. At the same time, he follows a strict code that only the strong make a worthy opponent, so he refuses to start a fight with those he views as weaker. This should not be confused with his willingness to aid someone in danger, as he does this only to show off and to possibly fight someone who is strong.

Background:
Garan was born within a nomad desert tribe. Rumors claim the tribe were descendents of monsters, some claim they descended from dragons, and the tribe itself believes themselves to be the children of the sun. Whatever is the case, the tribe produced a abnormally high amount of sorcerers. One of these was a young man, Garan himself. Garan was particularly gifted, which was, what he thought, the reason for being sent out of the tribe so quickly. While most sorcerers who do prove thimself to have talent are sent away to adventure, Garan was actually exiled due to his frequent fighting and his ego. Garan drifted through the desert, going from village, to town, to city, all while participating in tournaments and doing anything he could to fight more, prefering to fight more "exotic" creatures. He discovered the power to "shape" sand as his tribe's heritage grew more within him as he continued to go through more battles. He eventually wandered out of the desert and after even more travelling, came to this current city.

Notes:[/sblock]
[sblock=Sellis]Arain Kinac of the Chamber Militant of the Church of Johan
Arain Kinac, Human Cleric6/RadiantServant2
Medium Human NG
21, 5'10", 180lb, Male, Green eyes, Deep-tan skin, Brown hair

STR: 16 (+3) (+1 level)
DEX: 10 (+0)
CON: 13 (+1)
INT: 10 (+0)
WIS: 18 (+4) (+1 level)
CHA: 15 (+2)

Hit Points: 49 / 49
Hit Dice: 6d8+2d6+8 (49 hp)
Speed: 30ft
Initative: +0 (+0 DEX)
AC: 21 (+8 Class, +3 Shield, touch 18, flat-footed 21)
BAB/Grapple: +5/+8

Fort: +9 (+8 Base, +1 CON)
Ref: +2 (+2 Base, +0 DEX)
Will: +12 (+8 Base, +4 WIS)

Attacks:

    * Longsword +10 melee (1d8+4 19-20x2)


Special Attacks:

    * Turn Undead (1d20+4, 2d6+10) (9/9)
    * Greater Turning (5/5)


Special Abilities:

    * Aura(Ex): Good
    * Radiance
    * Divine Health
    * Empower Healing


Skills: (33 points, max ranks 11/5.5)

    * Concentration +15 (11 Ranks, +1 CON)
    * Heal +17 (11 Ranks, +4 WIS, +2 Circumstance)
    * Know(Rel) +11 (11 Ranks)


Feats:

    * 1: Combat Casting
    * R: Extra Turning
    * 3: Weapon Focus(Longsword)
    * 6: Augment Healing


Languages:

    * Common


Equipment:

    * +1 Longsword(6945gp, 4lb)
    * +1 Heavy Steel Shield(3510gp, 15lb)
    * Handy Haversack(6000gp, 5lb)
    * -253gp, 9sp (0/5lb)
    * -Bedroll(1sp, 0/5lb)
    * -Cleric's vestments(5gp, 0/6lb)
    * -Healer's Kit(50gp, 0/1lb)
    * -Holy Water(4)(100gp, 0/4lb)
    * -Mstrwrk. Manacles(50gp, 0/2lb)
    * -Silk Rope(10gp, 0/5lb)
    * -Wand of CLW(50/50) (2250gp, 0lb)
    * Pouch, belt(1gp, 0.5lb)
    * Ring of Sustenance(7500gp)
    * Silver holy symbol of Johan(25gp, 1lb)
    * Tattoo of Biofeedback (150gp)
    * Tattoo of Vigor (150gp)
    * Traveler's outfit(1gp, 0/5lb)

Total weight carried -- 25.5lb
Light load -- 76lb, medium -- 153lb, heavy -- 230lb,
Lift -- 460lb, push -- 1150lb

Spells:
Domains: Healing, Sun
Class: (6/5+1/4+1/4+1/3+1; spell save DC 14 + spell level; Healing spells at +1 CL.)

    * 0th- Detect Magic(2), Light, Mending, Read Magic(2)
    * 1st- Bless, Detect Evil, Endure Elements, Omen of Peril (CDiv), Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith
    * 2nd- Align Weapon, Bull's Strength, Heat Metal, Lesser Restoration, Status
    * 3rd- Daylight, Dispel Magic, Magic Circle against Evil, Searing Light, Speak with Dead
    * 4th- Death Ward, Divine Power, Fire Shield, Tongues


XP: 30,000 / 36,000

Appearance:
Arain is dressed in a simple white tunic with a long and spotless white cloak. Around his neck hands a holy symbol of Johan, marking him a preist of that order. He, however, holds a shield in one hand and keeps the other on the pommel of the longsword at his belt. His eyes seem understanding, but have the look of someone who has seen much loss.

Personality:
Arain enjoys being with and talking to people. He is very easy-going and always tries to help those in need and ease the suffering of others. However, he firmly believes in the tenets of his faith and will resort to the blade as needed. He especially abbhors the undead, for they are a mockery of the life give to the people by the gods.

Background:
Like many priests of the sun god, Arain came from a small farming family. His two older brothers had served in the army during the war, and his father had been exempt from conscription because of the need for a steady supply of food. Arain had notions of joining the army, but decided against it when both his brothers came back with medals, awarded post-humously. Some families did not even get the bodies.

Arain's decision to join the clergy was a spur-of-the-moment choice, but he does not regret it. Since Johan is worshipped by the common people, he learnt real lessons, rather than simply learning how to recite from a book. After seeing Arain wield a sword in one of their training sessions his teacher suggested that he join the Order's chamber militant. Arain joined with caution, but quickly took to wielding steel against the darkness.

After his 'training' he wandered the lands, travelling from city to city, visiting the churches of Johan and helping them in whatever way he could. Recently he has been asked to go to the city of Balstion to investigate the strange occurances and 'evaluate' the Baron.[/sblock]
[sblock=Ferrix]Kosjach

Kosjach (Little Shadow) “Kos”, Kobold Rogue 7/Sorcerer 1
Small Dragon (Reptilian), Chaotic Neutral,
25 years, 2 ft., 42 lb., male, ochre eyes, rust skin & scale

STR: 8 (-1) (4 pts, -4 race)
DEX: 18 (+4) (10 pts, +2 race)
CON: 12 (+1) (6 pts, -2 race)
INT: 16 (+3) (10 pts)
WIS: 10 (--) (2 pts)
CHA: 14 (+2) (6 pts)

Hit Points: 34 / 34
Hit Dice: 3d4 + 5d6 – 4 + 8 (34 hp)
Speed: 30 ft., Glide 30 (avg)
Initiative: +4 (+4 DEX)
AC: 21 (+5 Class, +4 DEX, +1 Size, +1 Natural; touch 20, flat-footed 21)
BAB/Grapple: +5/+0

Fort: +4 (+2 Base, +1 CON, +1 Res)
Ref: +10 (+5 Base, +4 DEX, +1 Res)
Will: +5 (+4 Base, +0 WIS, +1 Res)

Attacks:

    * MW Longspear +4 melee (1d6-1, 20/x3)
    * MW Dagger +4 melee (1d3-1, 19-20/x2)
    * MW Comp. Shortbow +11 ranged, 70' (1d4-1, 20/x3)
    * Net +6 ranged touch, 10’ (entangle)
    * Acidic Fire +10 ranged touch, 10’ (1d4 acid + 1d4 fire, 20/x2)
    * Lb Alc. Fire +10 ranged touch, 10’ (1d6 fire, 20/x2)
    * Alc. Frost +10 ranged touch, 10’ (1d8 cold, 20/x2)
    * Alc. Spark +10 ranged touch, 10’ (1d8 elec, 20/x2)


Special Attacks:

    * Sneak Attack +4d6


Special Abilities:

    * Natural Armor +1
    * +2 racial bonus on Craft (trapmaking) and Profession (miner) checks
    * Light Sensitivity
    * Natural Weapons Claw x2, Bite (1d3 each)
    * Slight Build
    * Weapon Proficiency: Light & Heavy Pick
    * Weapon Familiarity: Great Pick
    * Immune to magic sleep and paralysis
    * Darkvision 60 ft.
    * Low-light vision
    * +4 racial bonus on Search checks
    * Rapid Retreat
    * Shrewd Trapsmithing +4
    * Improved Trap Sense +3
    * Uncanny Dodge
    * Sneak Attack +4d6
    * Draconic Heritage
    * Arcane Insight +2
    * Spell-like ability: 3/day - Jump


Skills: (115 points, max ranks 11/10.5)

    * Search +26 (10 Ranks, +3 Int, +4 Race, +4 Class, +5 Comp)
    * Disable Device +19 (10 Ranks, +3 Int, +4 Class, +2 Tools)
    * Craft (traps) +17 (10 Ranks, +3 Int, +2 Race, +2 Tools)
    * Craft (alchemy) +15 (10 Ranks, +3 Int, +2 Tools)
    * Open Locks +16 (10 Ranks, +4 Dex, +2 Tools)
    * Escape Artist +14 (10 Ranks, +4 Dex)
    * Tumble +16 (10 Ranks, +4 Dex, +2 Syn)
    * Hide +22 (10 Ranks, +4 Dex, +8 Size)
    * Move Silently +14 (10 Ranks, +4 Dex)
    * Balance +11 (5 Ranks, +4 Dex, +2 Syn)
    * Climb +6 (5 Ranks, -1 Str, +2 Tools)
    * Jump +21 (10 Ranks, -1 Str, +2 Syn, +10 Racial)
    * Concentration +6 (5 Ranks, +1 Con)


Feats & Flaws:

    * Noncombatant
    * Dragonwrought (rust)
    * Dragon Wings
    * Draconic Reservoir
    * Extraordinary Trapsmith


Languages:

    * Common
    * Draconic
    * Gnome
    * Dwarven
    * Elven


Equipment (951gp 9sp unspent/27000gp total):

    * Explorers Outfit
    * Spell Component Pouch (5gp, 2lb)
    * Masterwork Elvencraft Darkwood Comp. Shortbow (695gp, .5lb)
    * Dwarvencraft Darkwood Longspear (698gp, 2.25lb)
    * Dwarvencraft Cold Iron Dagger (604gp, .5lb)
    * Sundark Goggles of Minute Seeing (3760gp)
    * Vest of Resistance (3000gp, 1lb)
    * Handy Haversack (6000gp, 2lb)
          o Masterwork Thieves’ Tools (100gp, 2lb)
          o Masterwork Longspoon Thieves’ Tools (150gp, 3lb)
          o Masterwork Artisan’s Tools (50gp, 5lb)
          o Booby Trap Parts (4) (200gp)
          o Net x2 (40gp, 6lb)
          o Bedroll (1sp, 1.25lb)
          o Masterwork Manacles (2) (100gp, 4lb)
          o Trail Rations (12 days) (6gp, 3lb)
          o Oil (10 pints) (1gp, 10lb)
          o Silk Rope (100 ft.) (20gp, 10lb)
          o Grappling Hook (1gp, 4lb)
          o Tent (10gp, 5lb)
          o Waterskin (2) (2gp, 2lb)
          o Everburning Lantern (117gp)
          o Climbers Kit (80gp, 1.25lb)
          o Magnifying Glass (100gp)
          o Merchants Scales (2gp, 1lb)
          o Notebook (15gp, 3lb)
    * Efficient Quiver (5400gp, 2lb)
          o Arrows (60) (3gp, 4.5lb)
          o Acid (12) (40gp, 12lb)
          o Alchemists Frost (12) (100gp, 12lb)
          o Alchemists Spark (12) (100gp, 12lb)
          o Acidic Fire (24) (240gp, 24lb)
          o Longburning Alchemists Fire (24) (240gp, 24lb)
          o Burning Dust (12) (160gp, 12lb)
          o Tanglefoot Bag (3) (50gp, 12lb)
          o Thunderstone (12) (160gp, 12lb)
          o Ditherbomb, Strong (12) (1200gp, 6lb)
          o Ditherbomb, Wyrm (3) (1000gp, 3lb)
    * Draconic Rite of Passage (100gp)
    * Greater Draconic Rite of Passage (1000gp)


Total weight carried – 9.25lbs.
Light load -- XXXlbs., medium -- XXXlbs., heavy -- XXXlbs., lift -- XXXlbs., push -- XXXlbs.

Spells:
Class: (6/5; spell save DC 12 + spell level)

    * 0th- Launch Item, Acid Splash, Caltrops, Mage Hand, Detect Magic
    * 1st- Power Word: Pain, Create Trap


XP: 30,000 / XXX,XXX

Appearance:
Kosjach is a runt, but a brilliant and talented runt. He stands a meager two feet in height, although if he stretched his double-jointed legs out, he might make two and a half. His limbs are long and spindly, his finger tips reaching almost to his knees. His scales are like polished steel which has been rusted and pitted, a subtle glisten remains. A pair of wings spring out over his shoulders, a mottle of dark to light reds and yellows. Resting between his wings is a tiny mottled red haversack. At his hip is a flat and wide quiver divided into three section, each capped individually. His only visible weapons are a spear nearly three to four times his height, its sturdy darkwood shaft and shining steel head obviously of dwarven make, and a black iron dagger strapped to a leg. Covering his eyes are a pair of smoky goggles. A yellow bandana runs around his reptilian forehead, and he wears an open mustard vest.

[Personality:
Kosjach is content in his life as an adventurer, wandering trap and locksmith and alchemist. After being scorned as a vicious coward most of his life, just for being a kobold, he has taken to ignoring such undue treatment and prefers to leave such pettiness to the petty races, kobolds are better than that. While Kosjach dislikes being called a coward, he is none to eager to be at the forefront of a fight, preferring to lay traps for his enemies to stumble over and get caught up in, and then bombard them with alchemical items to disable and damage.

Background:
Kosjach grew up in a typical kobold tribe, until adventurers came along and wiped it out in the name of justice and whatever else they thought they were doing. Thankfully, Kosjach got away, sure he figured others got away too, but now, he was free to do what he wanted in the world, no longer constrained to be the local trapmaster. He had always been a bit more free spirited than his fellow kin and wanted to explore and test himself.

On that note, Kosjach began to make his way into the wider world. Sure he was scorned and mistreated, but not so different from dealing with orcs he usually thought. Finally, after moving place to place, fleeing guards and constables, Kosjach fell in with a band of misfit adventurers for a while. He fit right in. That was until the dragon ate most of them, or Kosjach knew it was only an oversized wyvern, a dragon would probably not have bothered. Thankfully, cowardice and luck prevailed and Kosjach got away once more.

Now again on his own, Kosjach has taken up various roles, preferring to remain as anonymous as possible since most resent him for his race. Only recently has did he find a call for help that appealed to him, something different for a change.

Notes:
Complete Adventurer & Arcane
Spell Compendium
Races of the Dragon
Races of the Dragon Web Enhancement
Crystal Keep Equipment Index[/sblock]


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (May 14, 2006)

Amazing Triangle said:
			
		

> OOC: I acutally, as the DM, am lost as to what it is you are looking for.
> [sblock] Mirror of opposition?[/sblock]




So, as a DM you aren't going to let me have random objects till you know what my intentions are? Talk about railroading    

Lark would use such a mirror as a scrying focus. 

I had trouble imagining him tieing a 2 foot x 4 foot silver mirror worth at least 1000gp to the back of his horse, but I liked the scry spell, so I took it and planned on improvizing.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (May 14, 2006)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> So, as a DM you aren't going to let me have random objects till you know what my intentions are? Talk about railroading
> 
> Lark would use such a mirror as a scrying focus.
> 
> I had trouble imagining him tieing a 2 foot x 4 foot silver mirror worth at least 1000gp to the back of his horse, but I liked the scry spell, so I took it and planned on improvizing.




No not railroading just informing because I will tell you what I was lost as to what you were trying to do, not that she had it but I was confused.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (May 14, 2006)

Amazing Triangle said:
			
		

> No not railroading just informing because I will tell you what I was lost as to what you were trying to do, not that she had it but I was confused.




I didn't mean the railroading comment seriously, I am having fun.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (May 14, 2006)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> I didn't mean the railroading comment seriously, I am having fun.



Oh I know I was just sitting here last night going what in blue blazes is he trying to do...


----------



## Ferrix (May 14, 2006)

Here... just had a crazy busy week.  Last night was the first night I've spent home since last sunday.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (May 16, 2006)

If Yulge is going to act "bad cop", then Lark will do the "good cop".


----------



## JonnyFive (May 16, 2006)

must resist urge to smite "good cop"  yea np there.  just dont wanna rule out anybody at this time.  just cause he had nothing to gain doesn't mean he didn't do it.  he may have been controlled to do it.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (May 16, 2006)

JonnyFive said:
			
		

> must resist urge to smite "good cop"  yea np there.  just dont wanna rule out anybody at this time.  just cause he had nothing to gain doesn't mean he didn't do it.  he may have been controlled to do it.




In game, my character is trying to reassure him to get more info out of him, although he does not consider him a "likely" suspect.

Meta-game I can't believe that AT would have the answer be "the butler did it"


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (May 18, 2006)

Amazing Triangle said:
			
		

> "Well there are two reasons for all of you: first you are the only non-merchants to enter the city in the past three days; two this assassin killed, as far as I know, upwards of eight fully dress bodyguards.  So your services, even as a warrior are needed to help quell this foe," the Captain replies.






			
				Amazing Triangle said:
			
		

> "Sir, we don't hire bodyguards...m' lord believed they were backstabbing money mongers, so he never hired them, to my protest," Jeffery seems to trail off.




Amazing Triangle, Am I missing something, or are you?


----------



## Amazing Triangle (May 18, 2006)

Discontinuity error but...I actually have an explaination

They were guards in uniform and all, just not hired by the baron.  The lead officer knew them to be his own men his guards (hired to keep tabs on the baron's business dealing he just didn't want anyone to know he was spying on the baron)      O now I have the perfect link to your next adventure :: evil smile ::  Thanks for wondering and keeping me honest!


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (May 18, 2006)

Morand, was it Pyrelius' intent to wait for the party, or did he just take off?


----------



## Amazing Triangle (May 19, 2006)

I assumed he would wait but barbarian impatience is legendary...

I am thinking there are only 4 or 5 of you there (2 are kind of going to go cower unless their owners show up).


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (May 20, 2006)

If Pyrelius manages to beat a confession into the merchant, without killing him, then we get the 4000 GP, right?


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (May 20, 2006)

Amazing Triangle said:
			
		

> "I told him to wait for you but I can see he didn't I will tell you where he has gone," Jeffery gives you very detailed directions that even a small child could follow if it wanted to.




Is it over or under a mile?


----------



## Amazing Triangle (May 21, 2006)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Is it over or under a mile?



 Under 750 yards


----------



## Amazing Triangle (May 22, 2006)

Poor Arain he is now under the DM's control which means he is a fervent Johan fan. 

I think this is going well and is a good warm up for me as a first timer at the whole pbp Dm thing.  Ah yes to the point.  I updated my placeholder and now things start to move along.  Hope the story is not to far out for you yet, wait for it there are answers to each of the questions you have been asking.  If there are any that you want to be sure I answer post them here. As it stands I have:
Why the throat cutting?, Why the bruising?, Why the poison?, Did he do the poison to himself?, Why the officer "bodyguards"?  I think that is about it...if there are, like I said, anymore just post them.


----------



## wmasters (May 22, 2006)

There's one other question that Tori's got: Why would Saundra say she was out of town when, according to Jeffery, she was the first to find the body?


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (May 22, 2006)

wmasters said:
			
		

> There's one other question that Tori's got: Why would Saundra say she was out of town when, according to Jeffery, she was the first to find the body?




That is a very good question, I suggest that after we visit the merchant that someone talk to the gate guards to determine when the Baroness returned to the city.


I wonder if Burl Odom is one of the 3 in "protective custody"?


			
				Holloway said:
			
		

> "As for merchants that worked with him there are 3 in the city currently they have detained and are currently waiting in protective custody.  There are only two people listed in his will, his wife and his son.  We have ruled out the son due to the fact that he is in Althora, halfway across the world, busy with his own thriving business,”


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (May 22, 2006)

Now that Arain is on autopilot we need to decide 
1. Are we going to have him cast _Speak with Dead_
2. What questions should he ask? (If we decide to do it) We get 4 questions.


----------



## wmasters (May 23, 2006)

What is your name?
What is your favourite colour?
What's the flightspeed of an unladen swallow?

Sorry, couldn't resist.

I don't think we have Arain cast Speak with Dead yet, at least until we've seen the merchant, Dig and the maid, to see if we can get a better idea of what happened, so we can actually ask the right questions. 

AT - how concealing were the bruises over the barons body? Is it so bruised as to make it difficult to make out physical features?


----------



## wmasters (May 23, 2006)

Amazing Triangle said:
			
		

> Poor Arain he is now under the DM's control which means he is a fervent Johan fan.




Now I've got this image of him 'guarding' the manor with pom-poms singing 'Go Johan! Go Johan!'


----------



## Amazing Triangle (May 23, 2006)

wmasters said:
			
		

> AT - how concealing were the bruises over the barons body? Is it so bruised as to make it difficult to make out physical features?



 No just a lot of them and deep enough to be dark


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (May 31, 2006)

ByteRynn said:
			
		

> Leyton, hearing a crash in the distance picks up his pace.
> 
> OOC: I seem to have misplaced my stats somewhere...anyone have any ideas?




Check your e-mail


----------



## ByteRynn (May 31, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## wmasters (Jun 9, 2006)

I just wondered what everyone thought of the pace of this? For me, this seems really slow even for PbP, and I was hoping we could pick the pace up a little?

If this is OK for everyone, or the fastest we can do, then OK. Of course, I quite understand if it's not possible for anyone, particularly you, AT, to go any faster on this.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 10, 2006)

wmasters said:
			
		

> I just wondered what everyone thought of the pace of this? For me, this seems really slow even for PbP, and I was hoping we could pick the pace up a little?
> 
> If this is OK for everyone, or the fastest we can do, then OK. Of course, I quite understand if it's not possible for anyone, particularly you, AT, to go any faster on this.




We seem to be stuck at the moment because the fastest character is being run by a player who is only able to post once a week. If Morand could post multiple attacks (2 or 3 rounds worth, just to get us to the point where the rest of the party gets there) then it might speed things up. 

Personally after we learn what we can from the merchant I am considering heading off on my own to investigate.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jun 10, 2006)

I will concur and will hope that Morand posts 2 or three rounds of material at a time so that we can hurry this along.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Jun 15, 2006)

I am truely sorry due to illness and work I will be unable to keep this going.

I am truely sorry.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 15, 2006)

It's alright, I understand, (just ask the people who joined the game I started).


----------



## wmasters (Jun 15, 2006)

OK, no worries. I hope work and health issues resolve themselves for you.


----------

